# The Patriot by Pride Products



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Checkout this natural stabilized AND dyed ash fork made by Lewis Pride of Pride Products. It's a fantastic fork!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

You get all the fun toys Jeff haha


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Wowwww!! Very nice !!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad you like it matey

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

You are lucky and you have amazing shooting skill


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a really nice one! Great shooting man!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Good shooting. Wish I could do as well.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice catty and great shooting!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks really good.


----------

